# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Zopiclone

## Otherside

Anyone have any idea on this? I've just been prescribed it, one or two at night, take as needed. I've googled it and looked at a wikipedia article on it, which may or may not have been accurate, and the withdrawl effects, the risk of addiction...they sound pretty scary.

It's not a benzo, but if what Wikipedia is saying is true, then...

So is there anyone that knows anything about it? Because when I google it, all I get is Wiki, and forum discussions relating to withdrawl, how much can I OD on before it becomes dangerous, does Zopiclone give you a buzz...

----------


## Equinox

I've taken it for insomnia. It works okay for me but loses potency over time. What strength are the pills? I believe they come in 3.75 and 7.5mg varieties, taking two 7.5mg tablets would be potent I'd imagine, I haven't gone above 7.5mg. While it's not a benzo, it binds to benzodiazepine receptors so it's effects are quite similar to hypnotic benzos such as temazepam. Side effects for me were mostly that it left a bad bitter taste in my mouth. It does provide a mild buzz sometimes I have to admit. As for addiction and withdrawal, pretty similar rate to benzos really, if taken as needed and not daily it's not so much of an issue, but with prolonged daily use it can lead to dependence, personally I didn't get withdrawal effects as I used it sporadically. In the US they use eszopiclone (brand name Lunesta) which is the active isomer so there is more info on Lunesta on the web but they are very close. 3mg of Lunesta = about 7.5mg of Zopiclone. Some reviews; http://www.drugs.com/comments/eszopi...-insomnia.html

----------


## Otherside

I'm on 3.5g, reading through the info sheet that came with it, that seems to be the lowest dose, although that's usually only prescribed to the elderly. I haven't taken any yet, so I don't know if it will work or not. I've heard too much about benzos and although I've nothing against people who use them, the addiction and the withdrawl effects kinda scare me. That, and there's a do "not take this your under age" warning on the packet. Which is also scaring me. Because I'm only just above that age.

----------


## Equinox

I guess it depends how bad your sleeping issues are. If your insomnia is bad enough to warrant a sleep medicine such as this well then I suppose it can be worth a try as the pros might outweigh the cons, but it's really up to your own discretion, everybody has a unique response. Sleeping issues can sometimes be secondary to mental health issues such as depression and bipolar disorder as I'm sure you are already well aware. 18+ label is likely there because it can be 'disinhibiting', just as with antidepressants, ergo it could theoretically make one more impulsive or induce mood liability at first. There are alternatives such as Trazodone which is used at a low dose to treat insomnia (higher doses are used for depression) and Seroquel for which low doses are commonly used off-label to treat insomnia, and higher doses are used to treat bipolar disorder and schizophrenia. There are also over the counter sleep aides such as Melatonin and Diphenhydramine.

----------

